# Pregnant cat worries



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Ive been given this 10 month old cat from a friend to babysit for 2 months. She told me there was a chance she waz pregnant and just recently she's been starting to show so im pretty sure she is. Ive calculated the cat is due to give birth around the same time the owner is ready to take her home. Im just worried that a change in environment so close to (or even after) giving birth might cause the cat to stress and reject her kittens. If that is a possibility what would be the best thing to do. I also have worries about her haveing kittens so young, shez only a kitten herself compared to my two cats.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Why has your 'friend' given her to you? And how long do you think she has left?

Yes, being shifted around can certainly cause her to abort, kill or reject her kittens if she feels stressed and/or endangered. 

The BEST thing for the little cat would be to have her speyed, but this depends on how pregnant she is, and its tricky since she doesn't belong to you. The second best thing would be for you to keep her - you seem far more responsible than your friend. Do you think you could keep her until the kittens are weaned and get her speyed before she goes back???

Ems


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

My friend has gone overseas for two months for the xmas holidays. The cat has started to show some belly in the last couple of days and my friend will be back on the 27th of January. Ive read that the cat starts to show 5 weeks into the pregnancy. So if my maths is right, The cat will be due to go home on the 63rd day of her pregnancy, and by then the cat may have already had the kittens or very close to having them. My freind said they would neuter the cat when they got home from their holiday, but i still dont understand why they didnt do it at the age their supposed to.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Ïf I were the owner of the pregnant female I would let her have the kittens at you place (if you'd accept that) and then take the female and the kittens home after... 1-2 weeks. It's better to move the female after birth, when she's "bonded" with her babies than just before birth. A pregnant female is very sensitive to stress.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree -- even if your friend gets back before the kittens are born, keep them at your place until a couple weeks after birth. Make her feel as comfortable as possible. 

You are also right that she is young -- so just make sure that you are ready to take her to a vet if there are complications. Do your reading now if you are not familiar with birthing, and make sure you are as prepared as possible. Have a vet's number handy -- and be sure that it's one that can be reached 24/7 in case the cat goes into labor at odd hours.


----------

